# Norfolk Line - cheaper fares, at last !



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received a "flyer" from Norfolk Line (via CC) offering CC members-only "Car/Caravan +5, each way from £46" - "MHs pay even less £20 off printed fares".

It's described as a "Limited Offer, Book by 28 February" !!

About time !

Brian.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

LandCruiser said:


> Just received a "flyer" from Norfolk Line (via CC) offering CC members-only "Car/Caravan +5, each way from £46" - "MHs pay even less £20 off printed fares".
> 
> It's described as a "Limited Offer, Book by 28 February" !!
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,

We received that flyer as well.

02.00 sailing is not for us though. 

We are sailing around lunchtime in March and August, both ways for less than £59.00 return with Sea France. 

Jock.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes those fares have been around for a while.

We booked Norfolkline through the CC website in December out 10am return 8am for £68 return
Decided on that route as we had used them last year booking direct. It also said in the December CC magazine "Free Amends " subject to supplement if going on a dearer sailing which suits us as our return date may be variable
BUT
in the new CC flyer it states "amendment charges may apply"

I also noticed belatedly on the printout of the CC booking form that they charge a £10 amendment/cancellation fee so I phoned the CC today and thay say that you only get free amendments if you booked directly with Norfolk Line and teh advert was wrong, as the CC would have costs if you amend and they offer discounts anyway (not sure about that). So I said I will phone Norfolkline directly if we need to change our bookings which we did with no problems last year 

That's up to you was the CC's response!

I'm happy with the prices we have as it compared with the SeaFrance flexible fare so lets hope there are no problems. I will keep the December advert with us :? 

Steve


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Yes those fares have been around for a while.
> 
> We booked Norfolkline through the CC website in December out 10am return 8am for £68 return
> Decided on that route as we had used them last year booking direct. It also said in the December CC magazine "Free Amends " subject to supplement if going on a dearer sailing which suits us as our return date may be variable
> ...


The only other problem with this offer is the fare is not refundable, so if you need to protect yourself, you need to take out insurance early too just in case anything goes wrong, wife and I both have pre existing health probs, however I have booked 0600 sailings both ways for £65.50 in June, very happy with that.


----------

